# Our First Trip - Windy Harbour, Blackpool - Very Impressed



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have just got back from our first ever trip. We went to Windy Harbour in Blackpool and I have to say I was highly impressed.

Facilities included: Indoor Heated Pool, Large Club with numerous bars and a Kids Room. Arcades, Laundrette, General Store, Camping Store, Chippy, etc.

The prices seemed very fair across the board - £15 for a pitch with Electric Hook-up (No water on ours), and the bar was reasonable too @ £2.30 a pint of Becks.

The kids loved it (the camping not the Becks) and the entertainment was fabulous. I don't know if we are easily impressed but if this is a taste of things to come. Bring it on.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Well was it...............................windy?

Is it situated near the town/front? Cus I could imagine it getting a bit windy and possibly rowdy - especially at £2.30 a pint .


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

twinky said:


> Well was it...............................windy?
> 
> Is it situated near the town/front? Cus I could imagine it getting a bit windy and possibly rowdy - especially at £2.30 a pint .


Hi,

As it happens it was rather Windy (it was blowing a Hoolie today). But it is quite some distance from the town/front. If I was to hazard a guess, I would say it is about 5 miles from the Pleasure Beach.

We never left the site during the 3 days as there was plenty to do to keep us occupied. Did I mention it was £2.30 for a pint of Becks :lol:

CHEERS


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Did a weekend there, many moons ago. Awoke to find the place flooded so I hope they have drained the site as it it is on the river banks and prone to flooding.

Don


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Great to hear that you enjoyed the weekend, nothing worse than your first trip out in a new van being a disaster, it can put you off for life. :roll: 

Your description of the site probably means it wouldn't be our idea of a good time but we all have our own preferences and it seems quite reasonably priced for all those amenities.

So here's your first chance to put something back into MHF. :lol: 

That site isn't in the MHF campsite database so how about having a go at entering it so we can all share your experience?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Gonewiththewind said:


> Did a weekend there, many moons ago. Awoke to find the place flooded so I hope they have drained the site as it it is on the river banks and prone to flooding.
> 
> Don


Hi,

Its funny that you should say that. But everywhere was really clean and the club / facilities looked brand new to me.

When I enquired if everything was new, I was told there had been a flood last year and lots of it had been re-done.

The place really was in top condition - we had a few walks along the river banks you mention.

(Off Topic) I am not a "twitcher" but have always had an interest in Ornithology and we saw a gorgeous Bird of Prey flying low along the river. I was sure it was a Marsh Harrier but my mate reckoned it more likely a Hen Harrier - whatever it was quite a sight.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Great to hear that you enjoyed the weekend, nothing worse than your first trip out in a new van being a disaster, it can put you off for life. :roll:
> 
> Your description of the site probably means it wouldn't be our idea of a good time but we all have our own preferences and it seems quite reasonably priced for all those amenities.
> 
> ...


Hiya,

Absolutely, I will have a go at entering the details tommorrow. Keep an eye out for my making a complete hash of it 

(p.s. I am not just saying that because I have just got a Globesat Dish and seem to recall that you have one and that you may be a "Fountain of Knowledge" for me when I come to install it this week, lol)

Regards
Ian


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you say Becks £2-30

Loddy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

loddy said:


> Did you say Becks £2-30
> 
> Loddy


That is correct, and very nice it was too.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Windy Blackpool*

Sounds great for us- get it into our MHF campsite database and please include all aspects of your stay - bar prices included !!

Harry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Keep an eye out for my making a complete hash of it


Don't worry, you won't be the first to make a hash of entering campsites. :roll: 
Just make sure you put as much of the address in as you can so that if you make a hash of the map position we will know where it is and can adjust the position for you.



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> (p.s. I am not just saying that because I have just got a Globesat [MHF Link] Dish and seem to recall that you have one and that you may be a "Fountain of Knowledge" for me when I come to install it this week, lol)
> 
> Regards
> Ian


You're gonna be really cheesed off then when I tell you that I didn't install ours then aren't you? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mind you, it shouldn't be difficult, only one hole to drill. Just make sure you get it the right distance from the wardrobe wall. They perform quite well, not as easy to tune as the Maxview but once you get used to it they're a doddle.


----------

